# Swinging ???



## MBuck26 (Sep 13, 2009)

O.k. as of late me and my wife have taken on this new diet , and we run atleast a mile every morning to stay looking Good for eachother , Well apparently we are not only catching eachothers eye ,but others , I am 24 and she is 23 we are atrractive individuals ,we tend to run into social couples when we are out, and granted some of them look pretty good also .. a few times while we've been out drinkin and socializing we have attracted older couples , (older meaning older than us of course ) ,once the drinks set in strange conversation starts happening and well ,lets just say sometimes things get brought up that plant ideas in peoples heads ..curiosity can be a teacher or the grim reaper , .me and my wife have both considered on various occasions trying swinging ..anybody ever done it ??and did you like it ? or not ? or have you and your spouse ever considered it ?? Just wanna get some feedback ,because it seems kinda kinky but forbidden and that makes it all the more interesting ....well anybody havin a peice of my wife better be giving a fair trade cause she's smokin..:rofl: ..lmao ..j/k


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Try the GRIM REAPER! You'll have fun and then your marriage will be dead!! Not many marriages can tolerate this type of behavior. 

Marriage is fragile. You don't realize it until it's too late.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

That's nice. Your wife on the barter system.

Grow up, man.


----------



## angryandfrustrated (Sep 12, 2009)

I am guessing that the couples are older because it takes a long time to get to this comfort level with your spouse. I personally will never be there. I have no desire to be intimate with anyone except for my husband, and couldnt stand the idea of him being with another woman. 

My question is how would you feel if she preferred having sex with the new guy? Also what about STDs? Condoms dont stop them all.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

you are way to immature and way to young to be married. This is how it starts. If you don't divorce after all this mess is said and done, then you are going to be stuck in a loveless hopeless cold marriage for many years. You'll finally split (most likely she will find someone else in her 30's) and you will be left devasted and going through a midlife crisis because you'll look back on all those years you wasted as a younger buck that could have been dating.

You think what you have now is love? Wrong. U two don't know what you got into. 

Be young. Divorce now while everything is still civil and you are young!


----------



## MBuck26 (Sep 13, 2009)

so how is this any different than porn ? all a type of fantasy , all the people on here confessto watching porn and swinging is unacceptable ..i dont think you all are being quite honest here with yourselves , these thought have never occured ..yea right I hear it way too often in the world and other forums .. Life is short have fun with your spouse whats wrong with that ?? maybe people would'nt be on here with so many problems if they loosened up a bit ..the More outside the box my marriage gets the better , I have no guilt and no hiding with my wife , and this is a problem ..?WOW. because we have fun together ..what is this forum anyways discouraging marriage ? my grampa once wrote a song called "whats the matter with the cause if it causes me to love you ? i see more of the problem lying in trying to conform your spouse away from these things , trying new things with your spouse is always been fun for me .. even our break-up was fun ,we were manipulaton eachother and getting good at it ..lol.. we were even cheating on our partners with eachother ..lol..Stds is a good point whoever mentioned that ..now that is something to consider ..thanks ..


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

You really think this is comparable to porn? You think this is just fantasy? Well, it isn't.

You are a clueless young man and surely your wife knows it and will lose respect for you. Certainly you have no regard for her if you'll offer her up to another man.

OTOH, he's no more a man than you are. 

I think we're being far more honest with ourselves than you are being. 

BTW, your wife will have more opportunity than you will. You'll be the one sitting at home while she's out getting boned by some other guy. And I hope you're prepared for feeling totally wrecked by the experience.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't remember a thread on here where someone tried it and the marriage didn't go down in flames. Play with fire and you get flames.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:iagree:

I really (and what I know of people who've tried it and from posts in here) think this usually ends in disaster. Some things to keep in mind:


Discussing the fantasy is one thing. Actually wanting to do it may make your wife feel as if she is not enough for you
You would either be hooking up with strangers (who knows where they've been) or if with friends there is a risk of one of you falling for another
I've read some posts on here (mainly women) who regret it right afterward and resent their husband for suggesting it in the first place and/or the husband does not want to stop.
ewwwww (okay IMO)

I know a guy who was divorced exactly because of this. He and his wife started swinging with a neighbor couple and he/neighbor's wife hit it off...his wife wanted to stop things...and eventually they divorced. She moved out of state with her parents, he is raising their daughter on his own.

If you both really want to try this (and I'd recommend not to) you may want to look into a swingers club. I guess you can watch others, they can watch you, but you do not have to swing with others...test the waters first (and then hopefully change your minds...again IMO)...GASoccerman has some posts on this.


----------



## angryandfrustrated (Sep 12, 2009)

Although I cant really understand your desire, my advice after you have thought a lot about all of the negatives that you could imagine, is to sit you wife down and make rules. Is it ok to sleep with singles or just couples, 
are any acts off limits, 
how do you pick partners, 
does this have to be scheduled, 
where will you do this, 
is it ok to keep in contact,
will you talk about it afterward,
will you tell other people? 
That is all I can think of off the top of my head, but I am sure there is more to discuss.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree it needs to remain a fantasy. If you really want to try it do it with somebody not married or attached to.. When your single. This was the damage done won't be big. My wife and I discussed the posibility of another women as she has an attraction to women but never acted on it. At first we discussed it and we have even played out in bed together but it will never go beyond that. I don't think my wife could handle it.. I wouldn't risk my marriage any way..


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Read on this forum about the guy who had rules with his wife and how well that worked. He's still concerned their child might not be his.

Rules. Right. You let that genie out of the bottle and it doesn't go back in all neat and clean with just a "pretty please."

When you let lust rule you, it rules you. You don't give it up easily because the other person wants out. 

Past that, any man who would want to give their wife up because he's thinking he's going to get some with someone else is purely and simply, a selfish jerk. And that's what this is about 99% of the time. He wants someone else so he plays this little "it is for both of us" and "it will bring us closer". LIES. ALL LIES. 

If you want sex with someone else, you shouldn't have gotten married. 

As far as I'm concerned, this discussion is pointless. Anyone who disrespects their marriage in this way gets what is coming to them. Disrespects their spouse : same. As if marriage isn't difficult enough without letting your tiny little penis talk for you...


----------



## John1972 (Oct 1, 2009)

Get a life like blow up doll


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

IF a couple were to consider swinging and do it, IF they did not have a ROCK SOLID marriage, then there is no WAY in He!! the marriage would survive. Even the strongest marriage, it can destroy. You and your wife have already had a ton of problems, why add more fuel to the fire? Considering you state you enjoyed the seperation between you and your wife because you both became master manipulators, and you were cheating on your partners with each other...I mean, seriously WTF?? You just get off on playing games.


----------



## John1972 (Oct 1, 2009)

Swing once and you'll always regret it, it will kill your marriage. role play instead. most have thought of this, most won't admit it though.


----------

